# Hcg



## underscore (Aug 22, 2010)

When does HCG kick in for atrophy? I'm debating if I should kick up my dosage as it doesn't seem to be doing much physically, but I was curious how long it takes to effect me? 

I know the half life is 3 days or so. I would imagine it would bring back some size during that time. What is your experience?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 22, 2010)

What have/are you running right now aas wise? Dose is based on a number of things.


----------



## underscore (Aug 22, 2010)

Currently running 

test-c 750mg week
HCG 250iu 2x week - but its only been the first week on HCG. the start of the 3rd week into my test-c cycle
aromasin 12.5mg ED

my bf is about 12%


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

i use hcg the same dosage as u thats all i can say. its working for me. bf% 9.


----------



## underscore (Aug 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> i use hcg the same dosage as u thats all i can say. its working for me. bf% 9.



How long did it take to start working for you?

Also what is the water that comes with pregnly (hcg) ampules? Is it sterile water or is it BAC water?

I have the ampule and some BAC water just in case.
Thanks


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

underscore said:


> How long did it take to start working for you?
> 
> Also what is the water that comes with pregnly (hcg) ampules? Is it sterile water or is it BAC water?
> 
> ...


 
 i dont know wat comes with pregnyl but u can use bac h2o to mix with. and it takes about a couple injections to notice my nuts coming up but slight difference not a major breakthrough or nothing. u should get a surge or rush about 20minutes after u take it im i use im as i dont feel it subq. dont know why so i use im. u can use the amp that comes with the pregnyl i do. i just dont know wats in it.


----------



## underscore (Aug 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> i dont know wat comes with pregnyl but u can use bac h2o to mix with. and it takes about a couple injections to notice my nuts coming up but slight difference not a major breakthrough or nothing. u should get a surge or rush about 20minutes after u take it im i use im as i dont feel it subq. dont know why so i use im. u can use the amp that comes with the pregnyl i do. i just dont know wats in it.



You take it IM? What gauge and where? I always run it sub-q, im just curious


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

i use 25g in my arms tris usually iam so use to it. oh 25g x 1". but everybodys different.


----------



## underscore (Aug 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> i use 25g in my arms tris usually iam so use to it. oh 25g x 1". but everybodys different.



Thanks bro, repped


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 22, 2010)

underscore said:


> Currently running
> 
> test-c 750mg week
> HCG 250iu 2x week - but its only been the first week on HCG. the start of the 3rd week into my test-c cycle
> ...


 Your dose is too low. You need a minimum of 500iu HCG twice weekly to restore ITT levels. With the dose of Testosterone you are on I would run 500iu HCG 3 times weekly.


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Your dose is too low. You need a minimum of 500iu HCG twice weekly to restore ITT levels. With the dose of Testosterone you are on I would run 500iu HCG 3 times weekly.


 
 heavy iam on a bridge now but when i " cycle" my dosages go into the 2 gr range do u think i should go higher on my hcg than 250ius 2xs wkly? as i seen wat u said to the other guy. thnx brother?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2010)

unclem said:


> heavy iam on a bridge now but when i " cycle" my dosages go into the 2 gr range do u think i should go higher on my hcg than 250ius 2xs wkly? as i seen wat u said to the other guy. thnx brother?


 500iu HCG twice weekly is the bare minimum for restoring ITT levels.


----------



## 1mudman (Aug 31, 2010)

500 a day for 5 days, then 250 every other day for a week, then 300 bi-weekley. Got mine up and running in about a week after being on TRT for quite a while. Seems like 250 bi-weekley is a little low and 300 bi-weekley seems about right. This was Dr. prescribed and I thought that was quite a bit, but I sure am happy with the results.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 1, 2010)

Everything Heavyiron said.


----------

